# nachbarschaft24.de



## Unregistriert (18 April 2008)

Hallo ihr,

ich bin durch ein anderes forum hier her gelangt und hoffe ihr könnt mich "beruhigen".
und zwar habe ich folgendes problem...

Ich hab wie viele anderen letztes jahr im Dez. etwa mich bei nachbarschaft24 angemeldet. bekam eben wie alle anderen eine email nach der anderen und irgendwie standen immer namen drin die mir eben bekannt, oder von freundinnen, vorkamen naja und ich dachte es ist wie es jetzt ja mehr gibt einfach ne community.. tja leider bin ich ebenso reingefallen =(. jetzt hab ich dann innerhalb den 14 tagen versucht meinen account dort wieder zu löschen, ich dachte iwie auch es funktionierte aber ich bekam auch keine email von wegen es funktionierte. hab dann lange nix gehört bis vor 2 wochen oder so. kam eine email "Ihre rechnung" habe sie nicht öffnen wollen bin bei solchen fällen total ängstlich bzw lass mich echt einschüchtern... habe sie dann gelöscht und jetzt kam vor paar tagen eine email "Ihre Zahlungserinnern" ebenfalls gelöscht (die gelöschten sind ja noch im papierkorb falss ich sie noch bräuchte) aber ich dache eben ich darf da nicht darauf reagieren deswegen kann ic sie löschen! aber der allergrößte schock kam vor einer stunde etwa.. es klingelte das telefon. dann bin ich natürlich nichtsahnet ran, es stand auch keine komische nummer auf dem display also ganz normal, und dann kam da so eine stimme "Dies ist eine automatische ... (hab ich nicht genau verstanden) von nachbarschaft24. für Sie liegt eine wichtige nachricht in ihrem postfach" ich hab angst . hab dann sofort aufgelegt!! wieso rufen die [ edit]  an??? ich hab angst. ich will nicht dass das jemand aus meiner familie mitbekommt, das wäre gar nicht gut.. wenn die nochmal anrufen und jemand von meinen eltern ist am telefon?? hilfe... ich würd gerne wiederspruch einlegen aber wie? habe mit sowas eigentlich überhaupt reingarkeine erfahrungen...... ich lass mich leider zu schnell einschüchtern was da eben jetzt schlecht ist.. 
kann mich vllt jemand von euch bissl beruhigen und mir tips geben wie ich jetzt "weitermachen" soll??? oh man 

hoffe ich bekomme antworten...
LG


----------



## webwatcher (18 April 2008)

*AW: nachbarschaft24.de*

Hier kann das Leid geklagt werden:  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51609

weitere Info: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51143


----------

